# Dark Vengeance Chaplain Rumor



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Not putting this in the DA thread as this is isn't related to the DA release but instead about a model that people thought wasn't coming back.

As always I'm not liable for any faulty rumors so please no burning my house down if it's wrong.



> * Dark Vengeance Chaplin to be Re-released *
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Not sure about this.. as said, it was meant to be a limited edition release only availible in the limited edition boxed set.

Given it is an awesome model however, I could easily see it showing up in a clampack at some point.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Maybe GW are trying to clamp down on the possibility of people (read: Russians) casting copies and introducing them into the market which is pretty much what happened with the games day blood angel captain. Of course it might just be because it's a nice model (then again, so was the BA) or it could just be a baseless rumour


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sweet. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I dont see it, GW have done many limited edition models in the past and none as far as i know have ever been re-released after the initial limited run, no reason to think they will start now.

i still have a couple left if anyone is still looking for one


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The 3rd edition LE from the box set was released 2 additional times. So this wouldn't be new.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> The 3rd edition LE from the box set was released 2 additional times. So this wouldn't be new.


Which model was that, dont remember any limited ediotion models in the box set, was just marines and dark eldar plastics as far as i remember


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Not sure about this.. as said, it was meant to be a limited edition release only availible in the limited edition boxed set.


Heh, means sod all to GW. Anybody remember the the "limited" SM Captain in the 40k 3ed box, and a simultaneous "limited" figure for warhamster?
That, and Bilbo was supposed to be a "limited" figure as well.

12-18 months down the respective lines they came out on their own in limitless quantity.

PS, Sorry if I sound a bit snarky there Griz, that's not the intention


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I look forward to it as its such a nice model and plenty of conversion possibility.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Honestly I wouldn't have reposted this one if it wasn't for the support of Hastings. He's a fairly reliable source over on Warseer who typically only makes mistakes when GW pushes something back. 

It's not that I don't like sharing rumors (regardless of how true -I- think they are I try to be impartial to them in general), it's just that I don't post the REALLY outlandish ones that sound like wishlisting.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The 3rd edition LE was not released on his own. 

KnB this is the mini.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, it was. It was released with a Storm Bolter as your pic shows, but had a combi-melta in the original boxed set.

GW used to have a whole rack of different "LE" models through the years at Games Day.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> The 3rd edition LE was not released on his own.
> 
> KnB this is the mini.


dont remember him ever been limited edition to be honest, though i suppose a release isnt impossible as the dark venegeance set was the limited edition, but i would have thought putting it out in january with the rumored DA codex would make more sense.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

It would be a good release for GW to have the chaplin as a seperate model. They will sell a shed load as its sucha popular model.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Found pics of the blister, so yep he was a general release. 

BNK ifbi had the box still I would show ya ;-)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> BNK ifbi had the box still I would show ya ;-)


With the uber-special shiny silver foil sticker on the front?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes Tawa :-D


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Thing is though, for every 'limited model' that has seen the light of day again... theres at least a dozen that haven't.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Yes Tawa :-D


Think I've still got that months WD somewhere.....


----------

